# AMD64 mplayer-bin problem

## jodri

Mam problem z instalacja: mplayer-bin. Kiedy wydam komende: 

```
emerge mplayer-bin
```

 wyrzuca mi to :

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3 to /

 * mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3.tbz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3.tbz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3.tbz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3.tbz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3.tbz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3.tbz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

/usr/portage/media-video/mplayer-bin/mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3.ebuild: line 32: built_with_use: command not found

 * Please rebuild emul-linux-x86-xlibs with the opengl USE flag

!!! ERROR: media-video/mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1631:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 703:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3.ebuild, line 34:   Called die

!!! emul-linux-x86-xlibs needs support for opengl

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/
```

Pakiet  emul-linux-x86-xlibs mam zbudowany ze wsparciem dla opengl . Bede wdzieczny za uwagi.

----------

## kurak

Dla pwności daj 

```
emerge -pv  emul-linux-x86-xlibs
```

----------

## jodri

```
emerge -pv emul-linux-x86-xlibs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-10.0  USE="opengl" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## kurak

A próbowałeś 

```
 ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3.ebuild digest
```

 ?

----------

## Arfrever

 *jodri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/portage/media-video/mplayer-bin/mplayer-bin-1.0_rc1-r3.ebuild: line 32: built_with_use: command not found
> ```
> ...

 

Ta funkcja jest zdefiniowana w "eutils.eclass".

Wykonaj:

```
emerge --sync
```

Jeśli błąd pozostanie, pokaż wynik:

```
emerge --info
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## jodri

Po wykonaniu:

```
 emerge sync
```

 mplayer-bin sie zainstalowal, ale teraz wywala bledy podczas uruchamiania:

```
(<unknown>:16476): Pango-WARNING **: No builtin or dynamically

loaded modules were found. Pango will not work correctly.

This probably means there was an error in the creation of:

  '/etc/pango/pango.modules'

You should create this file by running pango-querymodules.

Fontconfig warning: no <cachedir> elements found. Check configuration.

Fontconfig warning: adding <cachedir>/var/cache/fontconfig</cachedir>

Fontconfig warning: adding <cachedir>~/.fontconfig</cachedir>

(<unknown>:16476): Pango-WARNING **: pango_shape called with bad font, expect ugly output

(<unknown>:16476): Pango-WARNING **: pango_font_get_glyph_extents called with bad font, expect ugly output

(<unknown>:16476): Pango-WARNING **: _pango_cairo_font_install called with bad font, expect ugly output

```

 Objawia sie to tym iż w menu nie mam żadnych liter, tylko same kwadraty.

Acha zgodnie z sugestia wykonalem: 

```
pango-querymodules
```

----------

## kurak

Witam, korzystałem z x86 i przerzuciłem się na amd64, teraz taki problem mam, jak chcę emergować mplayer-bin to dostaję blocka 

```
[blocks B     ] =sys-devel/gcc-3.3* (is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat-1.0-r3)
```

Po wywaleniu  emul-linux-x86-compat wciąż twierdzi, że blokują się te dwie paczki, jakieś sugestie?

----------

